# TPLO Surgery



## qtp2t (May 28, 2021)

My dog will be having surgery on his legs. Any recommendation for post-care surgery? Would love to hear your stories and experience as well. Thanks!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I helped with my daughter's non Vizsla, after his knee surgery. It's a lot of crate rest, and a band around their waist to slowly walk them to potty. 
Make sure your dog only walks on non slippery surfaces. If you have hardwood or tile floors, you need to put down rugs.
A huge wire crates work best. Remember your dog's to be wearing some type of cone. You want them to be able to easily turn around in the crate with it on. Go with a firm pad in it. The thick fluffy ones make it harder for them to navigate. Your going to be asked to ice the knee for swelling. I would start practicing this before the surgery, as most dogs don't care for it. Buy a lot of long lasting chews. Your going to need them.
Keep a eye out for stomach issues. 
Your dog will be on a NSAID, and they are known to cause problems in some dogs.


----------



## qtp2t (May 28, 2021)

texasred said:


> I helped with my daughter's non Vizsla, after his knee surgery. It's a lot of crate rest, and a band around their waist to slowly walk them to potty.
> Make sure your dog only walks on non slippery surfaces. If you have hardwood or tile floors, you need to put down rugs.
> A huge wire crates work best. Remember your dog's to be wearing some type of cone. You want them to be able to easily turn around in the crate with it on. Go with a firm pad in it. The thick fluffy ones make it harder for them to navigate. Your going to be asked to ice the knee for swelling. I would start practicing this before the surgery, as most dogs don't care for it. Buy a lot of long lasting chews. Your going to need them.
> Keep a eye out for stomach issues.
> Your dog will be on a NSAID, and they are known to cause problems in some dogs.


Is using cone really effective? I tried it on my dog and idk i felt like he's uncomfortable. I saw this online Lick Sleeve do you think it's a good alternative for a cone?
We've been practicing and preparing for it! But for now, still looking for effective post-care products


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Never used the lick sleeve, so no idea on how well it works. They only need to leave it alone until the staples come out. It’s only a couple of weeks.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

qtp2t said:


> ... this online Lick Sleeve do you think it's a good alternative for a cone?
> ...


It probably depends upon the dog - good for some, others not so much. The unfortunate part is that it costs $85 to find out.

If you do try it, be sure to let us know how it works out.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Jasper had a small tear in his ccl over the holiday weekend. He’s on crate rest right now, but maybe going through the same thing in the near future.


----------



## HeidiMS/AL (Aug 2, 2017)

Been thru this with my dog. #1 get the biggest cage you can find. Get two and put them together if need be! Get a cone and try it on the dog in the cage before hand. They really do not make a cage big enough for a sedated full grown V with a cone. We had the largest cage we could find . The cage was about 8-10 inches to small in either direction. The next time I'll probably make a large enough cage myself. I hated the cone as much as my V did. The cone will hang /snag on everything: Doors, chairs, tables, steps, railing, and legs. #2 get more than one cone and some large safety pins to keep the cone from coming apart. I put holes for the safety pins to go thru because Velcro and snaps would fail. After a few days she wanted to destroy the cones. Don't try super strong duct tape; waste of time-everybody unhappy! The cone was to keep them from licking and causing an infecting of the wound. My Surgeon warned me that if it got infected that he would remove everything (screws/staples) that was used. Dog would go back in the cage until infection was gone. Then we would start over again. My note to self at this point was watch dog or this could take months and get expensive and not to mention be painful to big love!! Honestly, Do yourself and Your dog a favor and discuss this with your Vet. When we went back for a check up there was a Lab that had an infection and a very unhappy owner. She was really sedated (asleep) when we got home. I placed her on her bed and laid beside her. The poor thing eventually woke and instantly tried to bolt--Not good-scared the heck out of me!!


----------



## sasay (Jun 15, 2021)

Hi! We've got our


qtp2t said:


> Is using cone really effective? I tried it on my dog and idk i felt like he's uncomfortable. I saw this online Lick Sleeve do you think it's a good alternative for a cone?
> We've been practicing and preparing for it! But for now, still looking for effective post-care products


Hi! I remember our vet also recommended this to us! Our experience was great, it did a really good job! but it was expensive because of the fabric that was used


----------

